# Sikh Bulletin- Japji Sahib Part 8



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2011)

Attached please find the Latest Edition of the Sikh bulletin and Article on Japji sahib By dr Karminder Singh Dhillon of Malaysia.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2011)

OOPS..its Part 8 actually....sorry jios.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2011)

I think we could start a thread where all the issues are in one spot in chronological order for the sake of the member who wants to plunge in for several hours without distraction.  Will do that in the coming hours.

Also need to move the thread to Sikh Scriptures Japji section.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes Jios..please do that...on hindsight this should have been in Gurbani Vichaar !! my mistake and apologies Ji.
The Japji Sahib is almost complete...Part 9 and 10 will be out soon and then it will be compiled into a handy booklet and distributed FREE by our Family as Parchaar.


----------



## Ishna (Mar 11, 2013)

Gyani ji I've been following this series with much interest. I've printed all the relevant pages from The Sikh Bulletin and review them often - Dr Dhillon has packed each article with so much information.

To have them all in a booklet form would be just lovely and wonderfully generous seva from your family.

Please convey my deepest thanks to your brother (I believe) for his wonderful contribution to understanding Guru Nanak Sahib Ji's profound Japji Sahib.


----------

